
Collection of documents that startups commonly need: Privacy Policy, NDA, etc... - x03
http://www.pearwords.com/resources.html
======
gtani
<http://www.docstoc.com/documents/legal/>

[http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/...](http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/startup/index.asp)

[http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/...](http://www.orrick.com/practices/corporate/emergingCompanies/startup/forms_corporate_formation.asp)

[http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
star...](http://www.businessinsider.com/legal-documents-for-your-
startup-2009-8)

------
duck
I like the idea, but I just don't see startups needing or using an email
disclaimer. Plus they are pretty much worthless legal wise -
<http://www.economist.com/node/18529895>.

~~~
yummyfajitas
This isn't true. Email disclaimers can't unilaterally create a contract
between the sender and receiver. This doesn't mean they are legally worthless.

Two legally useful email disclaimers: "this is not legal advice" and "this is
not an offer to buy or sell securities".

These are both legally binding, because they merely remove potential ambiguity
from an email and explicitly state the absence of a contract. Without the
disclaimer, the text of an email might otherwise be interpreted to mean that a
contract was present.

~~~
chc
Really? If the email actually looks like an offer to buy or sell securities, I
would imagine the disclaimer could be viewed as either mindless boilerplate
with no genuine intent behind it or subterfuge.

Like, I wouldn't imagine you could send an email along the lines of, "Hey, I'm
looking to buy some securities. You in, bro? DISCLAIMER: This is not an offer
to buy or sell securities."

~~~
jacques_chester
> Like, I wouldn't imagine you could send an email along the lines of, "Hey,
> I'm looking to buy some securities. You in, bro? DISCLAIMER: This is not an
> offer to buy or sell securities."

With the disclaimer, I expect this would be read as an "offer to treat". Not a
contract _offer_ , but rather, an invitation to negotiate one.

Coupons printed in the newspaper are also mere offers to treat, which is why
they can be dishonoured.

Of course, I am not a lawyer, and this is not legal advice.

------
jamiecurle
The privacy policy states

    
    
      PearWords does not...
        Place "cookies" (small text files) on your system for any reason.
    
    

I would beg to differ, it may be Google Analytics dropping the cookies on
pearwords' behalf, but they're still there. (<http://d.pr/D3oy>)

~~~
scott_s
Go ahead and use full URLs. HN will shorten its display if it's too long, and
we prefer to see where we're going.

~~~
ojilles
I guess this is a bit of special case as the service this person is using only
has these short URLs :-)

~~~
jamiecurle
Yes, I should have explicitly stated it was linking to a screenshot on droplr.

Apologies.

------
woodall
I know you are not offering legal advice, which IMO is good, but has the
language in any of these documents been looked over by a profession/practicing
lawyer? Other than that, these are great; I'll be using the Privacy Policy and
NDA.

~~~
x03
We feel all the documents on PearWords are solid, concise and fair to both
parties.

That said, we've not had these certified by a practicing lawyer simply because
even if we do most people would still rather have a lawyer they know and trust
do it for them before signing a contract, especially considering the variety
of territories that PearWord's audience is located. It should be a fair bit
cheaper to have a lawyer look over and change where appropriate any details
than have them write an original document for you.

PearWords strongly advise that any person have a lawyer vet and modify where
necessary any legal documents before signing them, no matter the situation.

Thanks for your comment! :)

~~~
kovar
So what is the downside to you vetting these documents via a lawyer first?
Ensuring that the documents are even a little bit better will save your users
collectively a lot of legal fees.

~~~
x03
We'll look into it, we really will. But we'll still have to strongly advise
everyone to again have them independently verified within their own territory
and by a lawyer familiar with their situation.

There's no way around that.

~~~
woodall
I think this is the best solution; as laws differ from mile to mile.

------
blhack
This is excellent, thank you to whoever is putting it together.

~~~
arnorhs
I second that.

On a side note - It's very strange that there's no email address, no name of
the person/persons behind this, no twitter account etc. Just the contact form.

I mean, I'd like to follow whoever did this on twitter.

~~~
x03
Thanks! :)

I'm working on getting us a "Team" page to showcase all our talent with
pictures, Twitter links, etc...

